# C-Section Hospital Stay - How Long?



## monica3674 (Nov 20, 2006)

My sister is having a c-section tomorrow afternoon due to the baby having heart block. The baby will need to have a pacemaker inserted and will be transferred to another hospital shortly after birth.

How long does my sister need to stay at the hospital? She would like to minimize her stay and get over to the other hospital as soon as possible. It is her first baby.

After the surgery, which is scheduled for Friday, the baby will have her own room, so they'll have somewhere to stay at the other hospital.

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I had my 4th section on a friday morning and was given the okay to go home late saturday BUT we ended up staying another day and left sunday afternoon. I think 2 days is normal but if she's feeling up to it maybe she can go sooner. Generally around 24 hours she will just be getting the catheter removed and IV fluid stopped so I would plan on her staying at least that long.

I wish her and her baby the best of luck!


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

It was less than 24 h for me but I was returning to MW care w/ home visits.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I personally stayed 3 nights after each c-sec... however in your sisters case if she is doing well and can walk and eat and go to the bathroom they would probably let her go early. They actually offered to let me go after one night because a hurricane was coming but I could barely move at that point. So I know it happens.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

With my last I stayed less than 24 hrs.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

She can definitely talk to her OB about leaving as early as possible. She will have to be very aware of signs of infection and try to rest as much as possible whenever she can. When moms have to be with sick babies they can push through their own pain pretty easily, but if her new baby has her own room she should be able to lie down in there with her. If she's planning to nurse, the baby's hospital should have a pump for her in the private room. She should feel better each day, after 5 days with a 1st c/s, your sister should feel OK. Some people feel better sooner, some later.

I am thinking about your sister and her baby, I hope everything goes vey smoothly!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I had my c-section Thursday morning and could have gone home Saturday morning. I stayed till Monday, the maximum stay, because Madison was not ready to be realeased.

-Pam


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I stayed 36 hours. I felt ready to go home at 24 hours, but that was at 10 at night, so I stayed that extra night.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

72 hours was the standard where I was.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

I stayed three nights, but had my c/s after 40+ hours of labor. Plus I have great health insurance, and frankly I think the hospital milks it for all they can.









For a scheduled c/s, I imagine she'll be able to leave sooner, especially considering the situation. Hugs to you and your sister. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

1st c-section was 24 hours, not by choice, but it worked out so well I was glad circumstances dictated an early release

2nd c-section was 48 hours due to ruptured membranes prior to surgery coupled with the fact that I was GBS+ (cultured in my urine throughout pg despite tx which is considered higher risk than a vaginal swab alone). I could have gone home easily at 24 hours, but I liked my OB and she asked me nicely to stay, so I did.

3rd c-section was 36 hours. The 24 hour mark would have put us going home late in the evening, so I opted to have the older three kids visit that night to introduce the new baby, then rest one more night with just me and baby before officially being responsible for four kids.

I can't personally imagine staying 72 or more hours, but I had quick, easy, painless recoveries each time. I was up walking with no problems within 4-6 hours each time, and was showered and ready to go in less than 24 hours. Breastfeeding went well each time, all of my babies were healthy with no problems, no infections or other complications, etc.

So much of it just depends on the individual circumstances, but that's true of ANY birth. Best idea IMO would be to talk to the doc about leaving early, but keep an open mind should her recovery not go smooth enough to make leaving at 24 hours a good medical choice.


----------



## monica3674 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for all of the responses. I am hoping she'll be well enough to leave Saturday at the latest. I'll let everyone know how it goes!

Thanks!
Monica


----------

